# Seedy poop - but LO is formula fed, should I worry??



## Melody74

My first time posting here as my LO is only 5 days old! :cloud9:

I have a poop query! I am FF her and she is on Cow & Gate, taking around 2oz every 3 hours or so. No issues with her feeding really - she's taking a little more each day too.
But everything I have been told and everything I have read on line says that her poop should be a creamy consistency for formula fed babies, and it isn't.
It's mustard yellow and very, very seedy / pellets and occasionally a little watery. She fires it out with a gas trump after grunting and being in obvious discomfort for sometimes a couple of hours. I'm less concerned about the gasiness as it sounds quite common and normal (although not nice). But seedy poop is supposedly typical of breast fed babies, not FF.

Has anyone else who is FF had seedy poop at this stage, and if so - has it changed to the creamy / more formed consistency yet and when?
For the wind - I'm burping her every oz, using infacol, massaging her and doing the bicycle wheel motion with her legs - is there anything else I can do to help her? She does gulp down her feeds...

Can't believe how poop obsessed I'm becoming!


----------



## smokey

completly normal, its just the milk clumping together while your LO intestings get used to passing it, it will pass after a couple of poops and return every now and then.
Regarding the wind your doing everything you can and again its somthing that will become alot easier as thier intestins develop, I think my LO poop turned mustardy yellow and a bit thicker somwhere between a week to 2 weeks.
At some point it will go darker green for a few days here and there as well thats also completly normal.


----------



## jacs

Yup, Evan had this too, and we were told to look out for it as a sign of things being normal, by the midwife. This stage quickly passes (no pun intended!) and her poo will stay squidgy, but smoother!

Evan also had wind problems when very young, apart from what you're doing, having LO upright for a little while after feeds helped us a bit - either sitting on your lap, or laying on your chest with her chin up at your shoulders. Unfortunately, a lot of this you just have to wait out until their digestive systems are a bit more mature.

Congratulations on your LO!


----------



## Jo1984

Hi hun,

It could be due to the infacol. My LO's poos changed to this when I put him on the colic drops. So I just assumed it was because of this & HV agreed when I asked her about it. 
Either that or it's just normal as my LO's poos are like this too!

Jo xx


----------



## smokey

Jo1984 said:


> Hi hun,
> 
> It could be due to the infacol. My LO's poos changed to this when I put him on the colic drops. So I just assumed it was because of this & HV agreed when I asked her about it.
> Either that or it's just normal as my LO's poos are like this too!
> 
> Jo xx

Brian came off of infcol nearly 6 weeks ago and his still goes like this every few day I think its just one of those things to keep us intested in poop :)


----------



## xpinkness87x

Oliver still has poo like this most days... the HV said it was normal x


----------



## Melody74

Thanks everyone! xx


----------



## Mynx

Evie still occasionally gets poo like that! As far as I know, it's pretty normal :thumbup:


----------

